# Captain Sean Patrick Sims



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Captain Sean Patrick Sims died in Fallujah on November 13, 2004.

Please visit this web site and, if you want to, leave a comment for his family.

http://texasbug.blogspot.com/

I didn't know him but he was a good friend of a friend of mine.

When he was killed I was relaxing and playing poker with my friends. When she told me about his death, I felt guilty. I then realized that he was fighting so I could do exactly what I was doing. I was being an American, living free and not living in fear.

Thank you Sean and may God bless you, your family and friends.....


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

If you want to leave a comment, leave it after the part that says "My son, the soldier, comes homeâ€¦ for good". I'm pretty sure that his family is reading that part of the website.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*I just visited the site ....*

and I'm going back! What a beautiful tribute to Captain Sean Patrick Sims.

Thank you BIG Flat Skiff for sharing that. And, you're right! The _freedom_ you were enjoying playing poker is among the many, many freedoms our soldiers in combat put their life on the line for every single day!


----------

